# What themed event would you like to try?



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Which event(s) would you like to try or have already tried and enjoyed?

Sorry if there are major ones I've missed out.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice one I am first to vote, I vote 1940 not sure why, maybe because my family always talked about war and my time there was plenty films to watch about a war.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't change it actually, so will have to stay...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I like the idea of being a Regency Rake or a related type of character in a festival based on king George's reign.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Achilles & Hector









Arjuna & Krishna


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I chose Renaissance fair ... there is one outside of the Phoenix metropolitan area once a year - have yet to go.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Steampunk. All those little shade-tree gadgets and steam engines while dressed like an alternative, dapper, 19th-century hooligan. I'm down.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I put down Georgian et al - we've done a Playford Ball with people in a variety of dress going from about 1690 through to 1820.

I wouldn't mind trying medieval dancing as well.

Other delights should include a Highland Ball and a Burn's Supper.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Other - Hawaiian shirts. But then I love swing dancing too, so I guess the 20's or '40's theme _could_ work for me, as long as the "event" contained swing dancing and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I voted Victorian/Edwardian as I know I would look absolutely irresistible in the uniform of the 10th Royal Hussars.

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608026490252822439&pid=15.1&P=0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I voted Victorian/Edwardian as I know I would look absolutely irresistible in the uniform of the 10th Royal Hussars.
> 
> http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608026490252822439&pid=15.1&P=0


I think the 11th (Cherry Pickers) look better. There's a pub in Slough named after them as well.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't resist Ancient Greek and Roman gods and goddesses!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

'Medieval' - do I get sitting at a long table and eating huge chunks of meat with my fingers? Ah, and 'wenches' - those were medieval, yes? And I'd get to have one sitting on each knee? Okay, medieval is a 'maybe.'

'Historical battle re-inactment' - I believe the 'Old Firm' up here have been drawn to play each other soon? So that's more than enough. No thanks.

'Victorian and Edwardian' - no, because the term 'Victorian' still makes me feel guilty due to my assistant approaching me last year and asking for a letter of character reference for a part time job. I thought he was joking and so I sent to his prospective employer a letter that read _"...and since employing him and even before he grew the moustache he has excelled in all his duties as a Victorian sex pest, and so I can recommend him..."_

'Mad Max' - everything that happened in 'Mad Max' was based on my journey walking to and from school every day. Fact.

'Ancient Greek and Roman gods and goddesses' - I suppose it's fair to say that I already spend time in their company when I'm at work. At least, that's what they look like compared to mere mortals like myself.

'Fantasy book/film characters' - such as 'Catwoman?' If so, I already have one at home, thanks. And the furniture's a mess.

'1940s' - now we're talking. Gershwin, Fred Astaire, Rita Hayworth and Gene Tierney, 'The Big Sleep' on the big screen and 'For Whom the Bell Tolls' on the written page? Sure, have all those at a themed event and I'll be happy to attend. I might even stay there forever.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was hoping it was a multiple vote poll as there are so many I'd fancy. My first choice was like Taggart's - Georgian and Regency - because I love the dances. Plus, Jane Austen is my favourite novelist, and I've always loved empire line dresses. There's even a firm that makes them to mail order in Norfolk - Thetford - & the picture comes from one of their brochures.










My second choice was fantasy. So I voted for both and the only one that registered was fantasy. 

I'd like to go to one of the Star Trek conventions and just enjoy talking to the American fans and soaking up the atmosphere. I'm a little doubtful if I'd go as an alien, even if I could afford the costumes.
Let's see - 
*Klingon* - fab cleavage costumes for females, and great guttural swearing, but can't stand the teeth.
*Vulcan* - a bit boring having to be po-faced, and my hair's too long for a pixie-cut now.
*Romulan* - ditto; and those Cornflake-Box shoulder pads!
*Cardassian* - their complexions are too grey to be flattering.
*Betazoid* - tempting, but you only ever get to sigh and say 'I feel your pain'.

Ah, I have it. *Bajoran*. I've always adored dangly earrings.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I was hoping it was a multiple vote poll as there are so many I'd fancy.


Yes unfortunately I was planning on making it multiple choice but got confused and pressed or didn't press something and did it wrong...hence my comment about not being able to change it. It was a nice idea I think, but would have been a lot more fun if multiple choice  my computer skills are to blame, sorry.

That dress is beautiful btw. I might have to look into getting one.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I picked 60s and 70s, even though it was a horrible era, it would be great to revisit that era's automobiles. That was one of the greatest eras for the automobile in my opinion: Simple electronics, manual transmission much more common (and actually still standard in many vehicles), abundance of inline six cylinder engines. If only we could have kept the simplicity of those days, but for electronic ignition and fuel injection. It was sad to see most inline six engines give way to bent sixes. I have no love for bent sixes, except for a behemoth 5.0L V6 that GMC offered in pickups during the 1960s.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Taggart said:


> I think the 11th (Cherry Pickers) look better. There's a pub in Slough named after them as well.


True, the 11th were the glamour boys what with their fancy red breeches and the Lord Cardigan connection. Ironically, the 10th were previously a Dragoons regiment given to the future King George IV and spent most of their time parading for him rather than seeing action on the battlefields of Europe. Beau Brummell was briefly with them but resigned his commission because he didn't want to leave London(!).


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

None of the above (more or less), 20-30 years ago I was quite obsess with Vikingsand that time in history, during this period I participated in quite a few reenactment's (much like the Americans do with their native "war's") .. Being fully geared up, on a Viking long boat heading to the British isles to pillage and (theoretically) rape the natives is something You only need to do once in life! I still have my trusted hand forged broadsword hanging over the fireplace! (Sharp enough to split a hair)

Today my interests have shifted more towards music and slow life concert reenactment's in my library-listening room!

/ptr


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Also:

Lü Bu vs. Guan Yu, Zhang Fei, & Liu Bei


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Dufay said:


> Also:
> 
> Lü Bu vs. Guan Yu, Zhang Fei, & Liu Bei


Where is the picture from?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Musicforawhile said:


> Where is the picture from?


Wiki gives it as: A mural in Fragrant Hills depicting the duel between the three sworn brothers and Lü Bu at Hulao Pass in a fictional encounter.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Musicforawhile said:


> Where is the picture from?


Taggart answered.

Guan Yu is my favorite warrior (as he is of millions of others).

There is a new TV series (2010) of Romance of the Three Kingdoms. It has been fansubbed (in English) and is downloadable online. I recommend it highly.


----------

